# Any other Religions on here



## Almaz (Mar 1, 2009)

I am Jewish. Born and raised so are my parents and their parents. I had a problem a while back this Christian lady was telling me that I was going to go the H-ll because I did not accept the Lord and Jesus Christ as my Saviour. Don't have that concept. I asked her WHY don't you go and proslytise to the Muslim lady over there? She did not give me a proper answer. Although I respect her beliefs I find it highly in apporpriate and unprofessional to try to convert people at the Job. In my view convert them PERIOD. 

Then she was telliing another woman because she was Catholic that she was doomed also. I am like WHAT have you no Idea that the form of Chrisitanity that you is only about a couple of hundred years old if that. I asked her did she know about Martin Luther and his beef with the Catholic Church? Do you know the history of the Early Church.  She did not believe me that Jesus was a Jew. Honestly she did not believe. I am like the person that you pray too was a Jew. Born a Jew and died a Jew. Christianity came later. When I took out a Torah and showed her she said it was DEVILS language. I was like there is no hope here for communication and proper dialouge so I just let it go and kindly asked her to refrain from such kind of behaviour and please don't do it at work. 

She did not stop so I had to write her up because this behaviour was offendiing to other people. I mean she was even talking to the Armenian, Assyrian, Syrian and Ethiopian Orthodox Christians at work whose people were worshipping Christ for thousands of Years and came from the Area that Jesus came from. I think that THEY would have a better take on Chrisitianity I mean the Assyrian/Chaldean Churches and people STILL speak Aramaic which is the language that Jesus spoke.  She did not know this. So I brought her a Aramaic/English bible. I too speak Aramaic I was showing her the Lords Prayer. She was like oh okay. I was like what did you think Jesus spoke. She was like I don't know. 

The I asked her why aren't there any windows at the Kingdom Halls? She could not answer that either. I was like well if you are trying to get people to follow your faith then you should be asute enough to answer any question that one poses to you.

Again I found it unprofessional to try to convert people at work?

What do you ladies think


----------



## ShaniKeys (Mar 1, 2009)

......................................


----------



## Raspberry (Mar 1, 2009)

Yes, your co-worker was unprofessional to push her beliefs on you like that at work.

It would be different if you were friends and you asked her opinion but obviously not..

As for her specific beliefs I can't answer for her - there are thousands of various Christian denominations and sects and I don't agree with what she told you..


----------



## Almaz (Mar 1, 2009)

I was Asking a Question in a Christian format to get a CHRISTIAN point of view.  That is why I posted here

Thanks


----------



## ShaniKeys (Mar 1, 2009)

...................


----------



## Almaz (Mar 1, 2009)

Exactly I respect everyone for what they believe and how they worship but I she was not a friend. And this was the type of lady that would stab you in the back but hide behind the Bible. She is a trip. Jews don't convert people so I don't have this concept. But I am always interested in Learning about different faiths and peoples. Growing up in Israel. I was exposed to tons of forms of Christianity. When I was in the Army I met so many nice people from all denominations that were going to the Sea of Gallile (Lake Kinneret in Hebrew) But again being an Israeli Jew I walked and lived near all the sites of Jesus and even gave tours for groups in the summers when I was off from school. So Early Church History is a strong point for me. Because I enjoy the history and the knowledge and plus you cannot get a job being a tour guide at Christian sites in the Holy Land if you don't know the history.


----------



## divya (Mar 1, 2009)

First, welcome! 

Second, that lady sounds off. Her behavior is unprofessional.  However, a number of people who profess Christianity do not know or understand the history of Christianity unfortunately. It is a bit surprising that she didn't know that Jesus was a Jew or know that He spoke Aramaic. 

I am a Christian and don't believe one thing she told you. Pray for her.


----------



## ShaniKeys (Mar 1, 2009)

Almaz said:


> *Growing up in Israel.*



OT: So you've lived in both Ethiopia and Israel?


----------



## Almaz (Mar 1, 2009)

I have been on here awhile I KNOW what the deal is thank you Shanikeys ;-)


----------



## Almaz (Mar 1, 2009)

Yes I have lived all over the world. And you would be suprised that a lot of people can't wrap their heads around Jesus being a Jew and that he spoke Aramaic. You would be really suprised.

I pray for all mankind


----------



## ShaniKeys (Mar 1, 2009)

Almaz said:


> I have been on here awhile I KNOW what the deal is thank you Shanikeys ;-)



You're welcome.


----------



## Raspberry (Mar 1, 2009)

Almaz said:


> I was Asking a Question in a Christian format to get a CHRISTIAN point of view.  That is why I posted here
> 
> Thanks



Also, I do agree that a lot of professed Christians know too little about the history of the early church and the Jewish faith.  Judaism is indeed the foundation for the gospel and is essential to know in order to understand the significance of Christ's ministry and his sacrifice... The New Testament is considered to the fulfillment or end result of Old Testament prophecy and revelation.

Doctrinal scholarship has often been left up to ministers in the church but that isn't actually biblical.  In fact, Christians are exhorted throughout scripture to seek out the knowledge of God and continue learning.. and to portray this knowledge in all humility, for example:

1 Peter 3:14-16
_Always be prepared to give an answer to everyone who asks you to give the reason for the hope that you have. But do this with gentleness and respect, 16keeping a clear conscience, so that those who speak maliciously against your good behavior in Christ may be ashamed of their slander._


----------



## Almaz (Mar 1, 2009)

You are from Angola Shanikeys? A former Portugese colony


----------



## ShaniKeys (Mar 1, 2009)

Almaz said:


> *Yes I have lived all over the world. *And you would be suprised that a lot of people can't wrap their heads around Jesus being a Jew and that he spoke Aramaic. You would be really suprised.
> 
> I pray for all mankind



That's cool.


----------



## ShaniKeys (Mar 1, 2009)

Almaz said:


> You are from Angola Shanikeys? A former Portugese colony



Yes I am from Angola.


----------



## Almaz (Mar 1, 2009)

Well it is unfortunate that some people are so set in their ways and they have that my way or the highway attitudes about things and no matter what you do, they will never understand. So I just let it go.


----------



## divya (Mar 1, 2009)

Almaz said:


> Yes I have lived all over the world. And you would be suprised that a lot of people can't wrap their heads around Jesus being a Jew and that he spoke Aramaic. You would be really suprised.
> 
> I pray for all mankind



That's a shame because it is right there in the Scriptures. Well, at least you took the high road on this issue.


----------



## Almaz (Mar 1, 2009)

I just can't wrap MY head around people who dont' believe what you believe that you are going to hell. I mean is that nice? There is truth to every religion and there are different experiences and different viewpoints but to damn and doom people to hell is kind of crazy to me and none of my Christian friends would never do that. But since I have moved to the states I have had more people telling me that I am going to hell. Black and White. I mean I spent the majority of my early life IN THE HOLY LAND and the Christians that live there for Thousands of years and who really seem to got it together never EVER said that to me. So I was suprised and perplexed to say the least when Holy Rollers approach me in this manner.  Because I am like how can you say such things and always looking for people to damn and doom?


----------



## Almaz (Mar 1, 2009)

Well I did not know what other road to take. Believe me Years ago I would have snapped off on her and told her what. But all I can do now is look at her and people like her with compassion. Because again there are truths to every religion and that is her truth and she is entitled to her beliefs.


----------



## msa (Mar 1, 2009)

.......ok then.................


----------



## kayte (Mar 1, 2009)

Questions about Christianity in a positive manner are allowed - please re-read sticky thread for clarification


----------



## discobiscuits (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi Almaz! 

I do not see your posts as combative. I see that Shani light-weight condemned your OP (possibly b/c of the title) and at first it appeared that you two were going to get into it but I see that yes, things are civil & cool in this thread (well, I thought - I see more posts since I tried the search function). 

It is apparent that your entire OP is of a Christian nature and a Christian topic and hence, posted in the correct forum.  Please note that until I read your post, I too rolled my eyes and thought that your post should have been in off topic. After reading your OP, I see that you are coming to the Christians on this board about another "Christian" that behaved unprofessionally, un-Christlike and was just plain ignorant about her faith and her denomination.

It is clear that you came for "fellowship" and to discuss things that pertain to Christianity, to light-weight vent about an experience that you had, and to seek feedback from the Christian ladies on this forum.

Almaz, you showed her the truth and she turned a blind eye. The little bit you posted about the bible and Jesus is more than some of the Christian members here know (based on the threads that I've read and have participated in). 

My two cents, if she continues to be unprofessional and create a hostile work environment, she needs to be dealt with.  If she is willing to listen, continue to teach her about the bible and Jesus.  

As for going to hell, yes that is a very common thing that I too hear from lay people and clergy in all Christian denominations. Basically, if one does not believe as they do then they will go to hell. Now, I would hate for someone to be that rude to tell me that but according to what I believe, if one does not believe that Jesus is Lord, Savior and Messiah, then they will be separated from God for eternity and cast in the lake of fire.  The last time I checked, regardless of denomination, if you do believe in/on Jesus who so ever (you so ever) will be saved.  God/Jesus is non-denominational and pro-choice. 

Finally, if your intent of this thread is genuine, we welcome a dialogue with you.  If it turns out that your intent is not genuine, you will be well advised to have those discussions outside of the CFF.  

To answer your question in the title/heading of this thread, yes there are tons of members here of different religions.  I tried a search and came up empty but there are Hebrews, Jews, Muslimahs, Pagans everything belief here on this board.


----------



## chicacanella (Mar 2, 2009)

Almaz said:


> I am Jewish. Born and raised so are my parents and their parents. I had a problem a while back this Christian lady was telling me that I was going to go the H-ll because I did not accept the Lord and Jesus Christ as my Saviour. Don't have that concept. I asked her WHY don't you go and proslytise to the Muslim lady over there? She did not give me a proper answer. *Although I respect her beliefs I find it highly in apporpriate and unprofessional to try to convert people at the Job. In my view convert them PERIOD.*
> 
> Then she was telliing another woman because she was Catholic that she was doomed also. I am like WHAT have you no Idea that the form of Chrisitanity that you is only about a couple of hundred years old if that. I asked her did she know about Martin Luther and his beef with the Catholic Church? Do you know the history of the Early Church. She did not believe me that Jesus was a Jew. Honestly she did not believe. *I am like the person that you pray too was a Jew.* Born a Jew and died a Jew. Christianity came later. When I took out a Torah and showed her she said it was DEVILS language. I was like there is no hope here for communication and proper dialouge so I just let it go and kindly asked her to refrain from such kind of behaviour and please don't do it at work.
> 
> ...


 
She was not trying to convert you...she can't do that. Only your faith in believing that Jesus is the son of God who came down in the flesh, dies for your sin and God the father rose Him again where He now sits reigning in power at the right hand of can do that.  

I don't agree that *Jesus* *Christ* is a person she prays to but more like God himself who was manifested in the flesh on this earth, who as you already know died a brutal death for the sins of mankind, was raised again by God the father and now sits at His right hand in power over all creation.

I also do not agree that you need to know every single detail about history in order to tell someone about Jesus Christ. Knowing about every aspect of history is not what saved me but more like a powerful thing called faith through God's grace.

To your last statement: Again, I don't believe in a person converting another person. I believe the person can introduce information to another person but convert them...no. It's up to the free will of the individual to have faith and believe, then by the blood of Jesus Christ you are a new creature.

Finally, it seems as if the point of your post was to speak about your experience and this woman but instead of using a topic like, "Highly offended by Woman at Work," "Would like opinion of other Christians," you titiled your thread: Any Other Religions on Here." That in itself had nothing to do with your post and I am trying to be combative but I expected something much different than what I read. If the title had something to do with your post, please do explain because I am trying to understand what "Any other Religions on here," has to do with the Chrsitianity forum when you really didn't speak about that in your post.


----------



## Almaz (Mar 2, 2009)

No again I am looking at this with compassion and I am trying to get a Christian viewpoint. I said on my other posts that I have many Christian friends and we all love and respect each other. My posts are in no way combative and I am not trying to come across that way I am wanting to learn from a Christian point of view. It is all done in the name of communication and understanding other person's point of view. Not to argue or be combative.  I would never in a million years deride a Christian or anyone else and if someone thinks that I am well then I think they got it all wrong I was just trying to get some understanding here. As far as being a troll no I am not. I have been on here since last year but I dont' post as much but I read almost everything. I have been working and travelling a lot this year so I don't get a chance to get on here as much as I would like too. Now that I am back home I just wanted to get a Christian point of view on certain things it was in no way meant to deride and in no way meant with malice.

Thank you


----------



## Almaz (Mar 2, 2009)

I just wanted to know if other people Christians and other religions had to deal with such kinds of people and how did they deal with it. Thats all.

Sorry if I offended anyone that was not my intent.


----------



## divya (Mar 2, 2009)

Almaz said:


> I just can't wrap MY head around people who dont' believe what you believe that you are going to hell. I mean is that nice? There is truth to every religion and there are different experiences and different viewpoints but to damn and doom people to hell is kind of crazy to me and none of my Christian friends would never do that. But since I have moved to the states I have had more people telling me that I am going to hell. Black and White. I mean I spent the majority of my early life IN THE HOLY LAND and the Christians that live there for Thousands of years and who really seem to got it together never EVER said that to me. So I was suprised and perplexed to say the least when Holy Rollers approach me in this manner.  Because I am like how can you say such things and always looking for people to damn and doom?



Well, there are those Christians who believe that if you are not Christian then you are hellbound - a significant number in the U.S. Others believe that we are all expected to live by the light that we have and God will judge us individually. I highly disagree with the "hellbound" people, and those who misunderstand witnessing.  Hopefully this woman will learn that her approach is not the best. The biggest way to witness is in the way we live our own lives and how we treat others.


----------



## Almaz (Mar 2, 2009)

Thank you that is why I wanted to get a Chrisitian Viewpoint.  As you said that there are a significant number of this people in the United States. Glad to know this. Because again I have lived all over the world and I have only seen this type of behaviour here for the most part and I do appreciate for you clarifing that for me.  How is one supposed to know if they don't ask?. Why would one seem combative if they are trying to get some valid questions answered.  Again there was not an iota of mal content in my post.

Thank you for clarifing that for me


----------



## Almaz (Mar 2, 2009)

Msa may I kindly ask how is my post combative when I am just asking a valid question and looking for a view point from people from your faith. You don't know me to even assume such things and again I would never deride anyone no matter what they are. If this person was a Muslim and doing this I would ask other muslims. I am just trying to get an understanding. Thats all.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 2, 2009)

Almaz said:


> I just wanted to know if other people Christians and other religions had to deal with such kinds of people and how did they deal with it. Thats all.
> 
> Sorry if I offended anyone that was not my intent.


 

 Hi Almaz!!!!

You did not offend me...

I think that Judaism - the foundation of our faith, has been so misunderstood, as well as Jesus' ministry. Anti-semitism has been around as long as human history has been around.

Jesus was a rabbi, after all....

I think that we have to keep in mind that God told us - in the old testament ( torah ) that this people - God's people - would be persecuted and looked at funny -* mainly because most ancient cultures were polytheistic.*

the idea  of *One God* - was - completely out of the norm.. for most of the known world.

Having a better understanding of the lifestyle, and traditons of the culture - gives more power to the scriptures and our relationship with God.

Sadly - due to the *eurocentic and americanized* 'separation' of christianity.....
Most people have ZERO knowledge....

so pray for the lady......

One more note: conversion is bibilical. 

Matthew 28:18 -20
_18Then Jesus came to them and said, "All authority in heaven and on earth has been given to me. *19Therefore go and make disciples of all nations, baptizing them in[a] the name of the Father and of the Son and of the Holy Spirit, 20and teaching them to obey everything I have commanded you.* And surely I am with you always, to the very end of the age."_

Nope - no one should beating  you over the head.....nevertheless - it is biblical.

I hope you understand this christian's perspective!!!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 2, 2009)

Almaz?????  - Are you still out there????


----------



## Almaz (Mar 2, 2009)

Yes I am still here


----------



## Almaz (Mar 2, 2009)

Thank you and I appreciate your response. I know some people get real passionate about such things and the more passionate they seem the less they know. Fanatism in any form is bad. This is my observation.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 2, 2009)

Almaz said:


> Thank you and I appreciate your response. I know some people get real passionate about such things and the more passionate they seem the less they know. Fanatism in any form is bad. This is my observation.


 

I am pretty passionate. But Knowledge and passion are even better


----------



## Cichelle (Mar 2, 2009)

As a fellow Jew, my advice to you when a Christian tries to convert you, give you any kind of unsolicited religious "advice" and especially when someone begins telling you that you are going to "hell"...just KIM. Ya know?

I know it was a work situation. I've had them too. After telling them I wasn't interested, I simply stopped responding to what they were saying. I would change the subject, walk away, get on the phone...whatever. They eventually left me alone. Asking questions and encouraging dialogue only makes things worse. You aren't going to change them. They aren't going to change you (hopefully). So what's really the point? 

I used to get angry about people trying to convert me. It's very offensive. But I came to realize they are doing what they feel is right and are _usually_ coming from a place of love, no matter how it might seem otherwise. Believe me, I'm a devoted counter-missionary. But I finally figured out (yeah, I've got a thick skull) that getting into individual disputes with Christians over their proselytizing isn't going to help anything. Become an even stronger Jew and help other Jewish people become stronger. 

JMO.


----------



## Irresistible (Mar 2, 2009)

Almaz said:


> Msa may I kindly ask how is my post combative when I am just asking a valid question and looking for a view point from people from your faith. You don't know me to even assume such things and again I would never deride anyone no matter what they are. If this person was a Muslim and doing this I would ask other muslims. I am just trying to get an understanding. Thats all.



I failed to see any 'combativeness' in your post at all 

around here (the whole board in general) some can really read alot into alot of things ,  and the next step is nothing short of slinging accusations 

Be encouraged , many dont do that at all though


----------



## Ms.Honey (Mar 2, 2009)

Almaz, welcome to CF. I didn't find your question combative either. We have a mix of folks here and some folks feel unless you're throwing confetti and God bless you's you're being negative. Not true. Again, welcome.

Christians are just like any other people, we are not all the same or practice what we believe the exact same way and that's fine.  In Revelations the Lord speaks to the churches and points each one out and says I know YOUR strengths and YOUR weaknesses and instructed them to continue in their strengths and how to strengthen their weaknesses. We have the same core beliefs and that's what makes us one.

This one lady was misinformed. That does not mean that ALL of the folks in her religious branch are misinformed. She's just an individual who lacked knowledge. 

I do think that although she does seem to have been actively trying to convert you, which is our calling, people think that just because we like to talk about Jesus that we are trying to convert them which isn't true. We love Him so He's our main focus. Folks talk about what excites them, what they're passionate about and that who He is to us our passion. Everyone is not out to offend non-Christians but to some Jesus IS an offense and we know that. Some non Christians like to believe that we are and choose to be offended when in actuality we really don't give them a second thought. We pray for them and K.I.M.


----------



## Almaz (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah I have had a meeting with this morning and told her to cease and disist all missionary activities on the Job. I had to write her up. Cause others are coming up to me with this.  She won't change neither will I and eventually I will have to fire her. This is one of the last straws. 








Cichelle said:


> As a fellow Jew, my advice to you when a Christian tries to convert you, give you any kind of unsolicited religious "advice" and especially when someone begins telling you that you are going to "hell"...just KIM. Ya know?
> 
> I know it was a work situation. I've had them too. After telling them I wasn't interested, I simply stopped responding to what they were saying. I would change the subject, walk away, get on the phone...whatever. They eventually left me alone. Asking questions and encouraging dialogue only makes things worse. You aren't going to change them. They aren't going to change you (hopefully). So what's really the point?
> 
> ...


----------



## Almaz (Mar 2, 2009)

Thank you Miss Cichelle and everyone else for you valued responses and advice.









Cichelle said:


> As a fellow Jew, my advice to you when a Christian tries to convert you, give you any kind of unsolicited religious "advice" and especially when someone begins telling you that you are going to "hell"...just KIM. Ya know?
> 
> I know it was a work situation. I've had them too. After telling them I wasn't interested, I simply stopped responding to what they were saying. I would change the subject, walk away, get on the phone...whatever. They eventually left me alone. Asking questions and encouraging dialogue only makes things worse. You aren't going to change them. They aren't going to change you (hopefully). So what's really the point?
> 
> ...


----------



## beverly (Mar 2, 2009)

i don't see your post as combative either  almaz - carry on


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Mar 2, 2009)

Almaz said:


> I am Jewish.


 

  Really?   


b'shalom

Hannahle  lolol!!!!  Hey cuz.


----------



## Misshairdiva (Mar 2, 2009)

Almaz said:


> Yes I have lived all over the world. And you would be suprised that* a lot of people can't wrap their heads around Jesus being* *a Jew* and that he spoke Aramaic. You would be really suprised.
> 
> I pray for all mankind


 
This is the reason I NEVER watch on tv the Ten Commandments at Easter because just about everyone on there is WHITE!! EVEN JESUS!! I would love to watch a movie about the Bible where people are really what they were in that day in age. Make Jesus be played by a Jewish man. Show Moses marrying a BLACK woman like he did! And, in churches you have white churches with Jesus with Blue eyes, then go you go to Black churches and Jesus is Black. Why can't I see a man looking like a Jew?


----------



## Ms.Honey (Mar 2, 2009)

Misshairdiva said:


> This is the reason I NEVER watch on tv the Ten Commandments at Easter because just about everyone on there is WHITE!! EVEN JESUS!! I would love to watch a movie about the Bible where people are really what they were in that day in age. Make Jesus be played by a Jewish man. Show Moses marrying a BLACK woman like he did! And, in churches you have white churches with Jesus with Blue eyes, then go you go to Black churches and Jesus is Black. Why can't I see a man looking like a Jew?


 
What does a Jew look like?


----------



## divya (Mar 2, 2009)

Ms.Honey said:


> What does a Jew look like?



Glad you said something...


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Mar 3, 2009)

Ms.Honey said:


> What does a Jew look like?


 

Google Ethiopian Jews, Igbo Jews, Sephardic Jews, Mizrahi Jews, Yemenite Jews...synagogues all over N. Africa, S. Africa Lemba, Sewfu Jews, B'nei Avraham of India, Burmese Jews, Shinlung Chinese Jews....  Heck, there are even Native American Jews.  You can the back of the head of Cichelle and the full frontal of Almaz...Jews.  My kids, 1/2 Jews and anusim descendants partially from my side...in my fotki.  There's a lady on here who has a blog about Judaism...I forget her username.  

You'll get a nice picture.  Also, Bechol Lashon  organization "of many tongues."  

This is an Armenian Jew and he looks exactly like my ex-husband, an Ethiopian Jew from Gondar:


----------



## Nefertiti0906 (Mar 3, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> Google Ethiopian Jews, *Igbo Jews*, Sephardic Jews, Mizrahi Jews, Yemenite Jews...synagogues all over N. Africa, S. Africa Lemba, Sewfu Jews.... Heck, there are Native American Jews.
> 
> You'll get a nice picture. Also, Bechol Lashon organization "of many tongues."


 
Speaking of Igbo Jews, do you have any information about them?  I'm Ibibio and they're saying that my ancesotors descended from the Jews, and we're grouped with the Igbo Jews...

Please PM me your response


----------



## divya (Mar 3, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> Google Ethiopian Jews, Igbo Jews, Sephardic Jews, Mizrahi Jews, Yemenite Jews...synagogues all over N. Africa, S. Africa Lemba, Sewfu Jews....  Heck, there are Native American Jews.
> 
> You'll get a nice picture.  Also, Bechol Lashon  organization "of many tongues."



Thank you.  I believe Ms. Honey was trying to get MissHairDiva to see that. A lot of people, particularly in the U.S. seem to think Jews only have certain appearances.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Mar 3, 2009)

Nefertiti0906 said:


> Speaking of Igbo Jews, do you have any information about them? I'm Ibibio and they're saying that my ancesotors descended from the Jews, and we're grouped with the Igbo Jews...
> 
> Please PM me your response


 
I think I heard some researcher talking about them.  You can try here and contact Jay:

http://www.mindspring.com/~jaypsand/index.htm

I would contact group.  They are international with roots in Abuja, Nigeria.

http://groups.google.com/group/igbo-israel-online

I had a friend back in college and his story was that their folks came from Egypt through Algeria (all well-known migration routes toward the West) when the  last great dynasty failed.  He said he was an Egyptian and not truly Nigeria and that his people usually only marry within their own.   I didn't think he was talking of the Igbo because they are smaller in number.  He might have been Ibibio.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ibibio_people


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Mar 3, 2009)

divya said:


> Thank you. I believe Ms. Honey was trying to get MissHairDiva to see that. A lot of people, particularly in the U.S. seem to think Jews only have certain appearances.


 

The majority of Jews in the U.S. are from Ashkenazi heritage.  They, too, seem to think that the only true Jews are White Euro latecomers to the faith from .   That's a whole nutha story...I get tired of it just thinking about all the crap...but well.  Israel wasn't birthed in the bowels of a shetl in Poland lolol.

And where's Cichelle and Almaz?  Mazzie?  Eifo at?


----------



## Almaz (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey Cousin Shalom.

Manish Ma?


----------



## Nefertiti0906 (Mar 3, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> I think I heard some researcher talking about them. You can try here and contact Jay:
> 
> http://www.mindspring.com/~jaypsand/index.htm
> 
> ...


 
Thanks! I'll contact Jay.  My mom thinks so because a lot of our traditions mimic those of the Jews during the times of the Old Testament.  My dad is not too convinced though...


----------



## Almaz (Mar 3, 2009)

Ms.Honey said:


> What does a Jew look like?


 
If you go to Israel. Most of the Jews that lived there until then influx of Russians were Jews that never left the middle East or Africa so the most part they looked like Me. Dark


----------



## Almaz (Mar 3, 2009)

IBIBIO. WOW I have a another friend in Florida who is Ibibio. Cool I always wondered about that too. I think that they are Jewish the Ibibios. I thought there were a another groups with Ibo. 

I dont' know. But it seems that way to me. 






Nefertiti0906 said:


> Speaking of Igbo Jews, do you have any information about them? I'm Ibibio and they're saying that my ancesotors descended from the Jews, and we're grouped with the Igbo Jews...
> 
> Please PM me your response


----------



## Almaz (Mar 3, 2009)

Yeah they were some Jews that played in those parts but for the most part they were Ashkenazim (an Old Hebrew word for Germany) They would never use Sephardim or Mizrahim in those parts. Maybe in the future they will do so but many people are so used to seeing the movies like that. 

















Misshairdiva said:


> This is the reason I NEVER watch on tv the Ten Commandments at Easter because just about everyone on there is WHITE!! EVEN JESUS!! I would love to watch a movie about the Bible where people are really what they were in that day in age. Make Jesus be played by a Jewish man. Show Moses marrying a BLACK woman like he did! And, in churches you have white churches with Jesus with Blue eyes, then go you go to Black churches and Jesus is Black. Why can't I see a man looking like a Jew?


----------



## divya (Mar 3, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> The majority of Jews in the U.S. are from Ashkenazi heritage.  They, too, seem to think that the only true Jews are White Euro latecomers to the faith from .   That's a whole nutha story...I get tired of it just thinking about all the crap...but well.  *Israel wasn't birthed in the bowels of a shetl in Poland lolol*.
> 
> And where's Cichelle and Almaz?  Mazzie?  Eifo at?



 For real!


----------



## Nefertiti0906 (Mar 3, 2009)

Almaz said:


> IBIBIO. WOW I have a another friend in Florida who is Ibibio. Cool I always wondered about that too. I think that they are Jewish the Ibibios. I thought there were a another groups with Ibo.
> 
> I dont' know. But it seems that way to me.


 
Wow you know an Ibibio? There's so few of us! lol

I'll PM you


----------



## discobiscuits (Mar 3, 2009)

Ms.Honey said:


> What does a Jew look like?


Apparently light or white according to this


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Mar 3, 2009)

Almaz said:


> Hey Cousin Shalom.
> 
> Manish Ma?


 

Eh, kol b'seder.  V at hayom?  I think there is another one one here named Almaz and at first, I though it was you but then I wasn't sure.  I'm glad you're aboard.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Mar 3, 2009)

1star said:


> Apparently light or white according to this


 

HUH?  .  Don't believe it, gurl.







Can someone direct me on how to reply to multiple posts in one???


----------



## ShaniKeys (Mar 3, 2009)

1star said:


> Hi Almaz!
> 
> I do not see your posts as combative. *I see that Shani light-weight condemned your OP (possibly b/c of the title) and at first it appeared that you two were going to get into it *but I see that yes, things are civil & cool in this thread (well, I thought - I see more posts since I tried the search function).





  

Why do people like to make something out of nothing here? I NEVER post here and thought you couldn't talk about other religions outside of the off topic forum, so judging from the title I just wanted to tell her. She explained how it was still 'Christian' and I left it alone.

ps: I'm not the one who edited my post, the mods did.


----------



## Cichelle (Mar 3, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> Can someone direct me on how to reply to multiple posts in one???



Next to the quote button, there is one that has a "+ or something similar. If you click on those it saves each quote for your post.


----------



## divya (Mar 3, 2009)

1star said:


> Apparently light or white according to this



That one threw me just a little...


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Mar 3, 2009)

Cichelle said:


> Next to the quote button, there is one that has a "+ or something similar. If you click on those it saves each quote for your post.


 
AHHHHH, todah.


----------



## chicacanella (Mar 3, 2009)

Almaz said:


> I just wanted to know if other people Christians and other religions had to deal with such kinds of people and how did they deal with it. Thats all.
> 
> Sorry if I offended anyone that was not my intent.


 

*I apologize if this seems offensive to you, but knowing that you've been here a long time...it really wouldn't make sense to me to ask about the opinions of other religions on a Christian forum.  Maybe if the question was directed strictly to Christians but why would you think that a significant amount of Muslims, Hindus, etc would frequent a Christian board in order to answer your question? Most likely they aren't because they don't frequent a Christian religion board.

The better option in order to get a diverse amount of opinions from the religions you are looking for would prob. be posting in the OT forum. I mean, now you are mostly getting the responses of two religions: Christians and Jews. 

If you wanted the opinions of various religions you would probably get more opinions in the OT forum.*


----------



## discobiscuits (Mar 3, 2009)

ShaniKeys said:


> Why do people like to make something out of nothing here? I NEVER post here and thought you couldn't talk about other religions outside of the off topic forum, so judging from the title I just wanted to tell her. She explained how it was still 'Christian' and I left it alone.
> 
> ps: I'm not the one who edited my post, the mods did.



Girl, that is why I said "light-weight".  I couldn't tell if you were beefing or not but your comment IMO didn't really address the OP, but man! I didn't see that it was completely deleted. Geez. I didn't like the post, but wow. Sorry. erplexed​


GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> HUH?  .  Don't believe it, gurl.


Oh, I don't as I stated in that other thread. LOL​


----------



## Almaz (Mar 3, 2009)

No no offense taken at all. In this instance I WAS looking for a Christian Viewpoint. I should have been clear in my title. Sorry about that. 

No I would not think other relgions frequent a Chrisitan board. But some do if they want to learn different things. 






chicacanella said:


> *I apologize if this seems offensive to you, but knowing that you've been here a long time...it really wouldn't make sense to me to ask about the opinions of other religions on a Christian forum. Maybe if the question was directed strictly to Christians but why would you think that a significant amount of Muslims, Hindus, etc would frequent a Christian board in order to answer your question? Most likely they aren't because they don't frequent a Christian religion board.*
> 
> *The better option in order to get a diverse amount of opinions from the religions you are looking for would prob. be posting in the OT forum. I mean, now you are mostly getting the responses of two religions: Christians and Jews. *
> 
> *If you wanted the opinions of various religions you would probably get more opinions in the OT forum.*


----------



## Almaz (Mar 3, 2009)

B'Vakasha. Efo At? La medot Yaldaot SHARMUTIM. Ken?


----------



## kayte (Mar 3, 2009)

I just now saw my posts were censored/edited?
I honestly do not understand

but~ adhering to the signature bible verse
and Christian ideal of peace even when in confusion 
exiting this thread..


----------



## Almaz (Mar 3, 2009)

Me I want to learn about ALL Religions being the daughter, Granddaugther and etc of Rabbis we did a lot of comparison studies. The only 2 places of worship that I really could not get close too in Israel and the Middle East were Zoroastrians and the Druze. There were cool up to a point but the Druze are very secretive about certain practises within their faith.  But I love to learn about all of them.


----------

